
Being average at more than 1 thing is more valuable than being great in 1 only - BIackSwan
https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-and-more-valuable-than-being-excellent-at-1-thing
======
Drybones
I consider my self to be a person that's good at a lot of things, especially
in tech stuff. But Man do I wish I was great at one thing because I am
struggling to find a place for myself and getting started in work. No business
seems to like that I'm not an absolute expert in what I know or that I don't
specialize in X thing.

If I was a superstar in one thing, I feel like I would have succeed already.
If being good at a lot of things makes you a great business manager/boss,
that's pretty cool. But how will I get to that if no one wants a peon that's
not amazing at something that they want?

Obviously this is a generalization, but I have had this problem for several
years now. And this could be applied to multiple aspects (Tech, Skillsets,
Experiences, Fitness, etc). I don't know, I just feel like I'm the loser in
the end while my friends, who only know one thing well, have past me years
ago.

------
jld
[https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-
an...](https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-and-more-
valuable-than-being-excellent-at-1-thing-1epm)

------
steQ
[https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-
an...](https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-and-more-
valuable-than-being-excellent-at-1-thing-1epm)

------
cyberstrike
Correct Link

[https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-
an...](https://dev.to/karan/being-average-in--1-things-is-easier-and-more-
valuable-than-being-excellent-at-1-thing-1epm)

------
karmakaze
T-shaped > good + good

~~~
PeterisP
Jack of all trades and a master of one or two.

------
tomtompl
Broken link

